# معايير المهارات المهنية لمهنة مساعد فني لحّام



## فتوح (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في المرفق معايير المهارات المهنية لمهنة مساعد فني لحّام
من حيث التحليل الوظيفي للمهنة وتحليل المهام والتحليل الإحصائي 

جزى الله خيرا من اعدها

أرجو ان ينفعكم الله بها


----------

